

The Design and Implementation of a Log-Structured File System - coderdude
http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2010/09/design-and-implementation-of-log.html

======
jacques_chester
LFSes also have the nice property that they have a smooth CPU usage profile.
Traditional FSes improve perceived performances by batching writes and
flushing them periodically, leading to occasional spikes.

An LFS can pretty much flush a write as it comes to hand.

It turns out that LFSes are awesome for ... logging :D

